# Chicago Naked bike ride is coming up June 13, 2015. See you there if you dare ;-)



## Sped Man (Apr 25, 2015)

Yes, the naked bike ride is upon us again. It is only a few weeks away. For more info you can click on http://chicagonakedride.org/. See you there! 

Once again I don't have a thing to wear :-0


----------



## Sped Man (Apr 25, 2015)

This chick tried throwing her bike at me. All I said was put it back on.

Seriously, it is a fun event. You will definitely get a kick out of it. Everyone is welcomed! Trust me everyone.


----------



## eddy45 (Apr 25, 2015)

*People do the strangest things*

How did this get its start? I mean when did someone think that it was the thing to do? I am not knocking it trust me I live 2 miles from the 1969 WOODSTOCK SITE and I have seen some things but a naked bike ride that's crazy, so anyway have fun if you go


----------



## Sped Man (Apr 26, 2015)

eddy45 said:


> How did this get its start? I mean when did someone think that it was the thing to do? I am not knocking it trust me I live 2 miles from the 1969 WOODSTOCK SITE and I have seen some things but a naked bike ride that's crazy, so anyway have fun if you go




Don't know how it started. The amazing thing is the city allows it. How cool is that!


----------



## willswares1220 (Apr 26, 2015)

Just watch where your going~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Apr 26, 2015)

Better put some Monkey Butt under yer bag!


----------



## chitown (Apr 26, 2015)

Makes you think twice about buying used bike seats.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 26, 2015)

silvertonguedevil said:


> Better put some Monkey Butt under yer bag!




Just pick up one of these before the ride and you'll be good for miles and miles of neeked fun. 

http://www.amazon.com/Sheepskin-Bic...58&sr=8-2&keywords=sheepskin+bike+seat+covers


----------



## vincev (Apr 26, 2015)

This ride has been going on quite a few years.This year better warm up or there will be a lot of "shrinkage".


----------



## kz1000 (Apr 27, 2015)

I just looked at some previous pictures of the event, WHERE are all the hotties from the Babes and Bicycles thread. The event looks a little "scary" to me.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Apr 27, 2015)

Why is that? It seems like the people that do these things and showcase what they've got...don't got anything to showcase. It's like "Put it away!!" There's never any hotties.


----------

